# Robert Gordon on the greatness of Christ’s mediatorial work



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 8, 2020)

... And so the Scriptures represent the mediatorial work of Christ as it appears in the eyes of the higher orders of God’s intelligent creatures; for while a multitude of the heavenly host announced the birth of Christ with songs of praise to God, saying, “Glory to God in the highest, and on earth peace, good-will towards men;” we are also assured, that in the great salvation wrought out by the obedience and death of the Lord Jesus Christ, there is a mystery “into which the angels desire to look;” and that “now unto the principalities and powers in heavenly places is known by the Church the manifold wisdom of God.” ...

For more, see Robert Gordon on the greatness of Christ’s mediatorial work.


----------

